# Should I get a brand newsed car?



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm currently driving my 90 sentra as a commuter, as all the repair work is done on it. In Walnut Creek, I found a 98 Sentra SE with 47k miles on it for $6995 possibly negotiable. Opinions on this? Good price? Good mileage? Gimme what you got, or do you guys need more info? I'll probably drop by and take a look at it sometime this week or next.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> I'm currently driving my 90 sentra as a commuter, as all the repair work is done on it. In Walnut Creek, I found a 98 Sentra SE with 47k miles on it for $6995 possibly negotiable. Opinions on this? Good price? Good mileage? Gimme what you got, or do you guys need more info? I'll probably drop by and take a look at it sometime this week or next.


SE = SR20, right? Good mileage. I wouldn't go that high, if you can get it for $6500, OTD, it's be good, though, I think.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

If it is in great condition... that with less than 50k on the odometer and an SR20, I'd say that is about right. Check the tranny though. if it is the SR20 it might have the notorious 5th gear pop out. comparing both it good condition, the SR20 gets almost as good a gas milage as the GA16.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> If it is in great condition... that with less than 50k on the odometer and an SR20, I'd say that is about right. Check the tranny though. if it is the SR20 it might have the notorious 5th gear pop out. comparing both it good condition, the SR20 gets almost as good a gas milage as the GA16.


Only b13 SR20's have the 5th gear popout problem. Sounds like a good deal to me. But around 6000-6500 is better, I think.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

lower price, boys... it's an SE, 1.6, not an SE-R, 2.0.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Thats what i was thinking. But that price is about right, I got my 98 200sx SE (1.6) with 42000 for 7000.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

niky said:


> lower price, boys... it's an SE, 1.6, not an SE-R, 2.0.


no 98-98 *SENTRA* SE are SR20DEs. I think they are the best looking b14's. Wish I had one!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

dundee said:


> no 98-99 *SENTRA* SE are SR20DEs. I think they are the best looking b14's. Wish I had one!


Affirm, or at least I hope so. I don't want another 1.6 4-banger. I checked the car out yesterday, and it looks really good. A little bit 'o curb loving on the rims, and a few very minor scratches on the body. There was some rust on the brake rotors like the car's been sitting there for a while. I'm definitely gonna shoot for the 6k price, even though the dealership said "but we can't go any lower, we'll take a loss on the car!" - like I care. ME WANT SR20!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

dundee said:


> Only b13 SR20's have the 5th gear popout problem.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. Some B14s suffered from it too.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, I did it. $6500 at 7.9 apr payable over 4 years. I got myself a 1999 Sentra SE. Upon closer inspection, the logo reads SE limited. Any differences between that and the SE? 
5th gear popout was tested up to 105 mph, with the accelerator mashed to the floor. Nothing happened, tranny didn't blow up, and more importantly, the 5th gear didn't pop out.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Now should I bring this car or my beater 90 project sentra (I could show off the gauge cluster w/tach that I installed) to the get together at D&Bs (Milpitas) next saturday?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

All '99s are "Limited Editions" meaning the end of the B14 generation. Just like '94 Limited Editions. anyway congrations on your new ride!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

5th gear pop out happened 91-93 SE-R's so you are ok. 98 SEs should have special b14 rims, 15" . 47k on the body and motor for $6500 is ok. You did good. I wish that I could come to the meet in the bay this Sat. Post some pictures. Later. :thumbup:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You got an SR20 in your SE. Now start building that bitch up!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> ...Upon closer inspection, the logo reads SE limited. Any differences between that and the SE?
> ....


you got the nice BLACK interior rather than the two-toned grey. 

or maybe the se has it too?
either way you're lucky. i want black interior 
congrats on your new purchase. pics?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

harris81 said:


> You got an SR20 in your SE. Now start building that bitch up!


hehe

BEHOLD! I bring pics (Well, ok, just one) of my new sentra. 










*hint: Its the one behind the Red '90*

Not to fret, more to come later.


----------

